# Buying health insurance locally (not Expat oriented)



## Alice68 (May 16, 2011)

Hello, my son and I are moving to Italy next month and I was hoping to get some information/recommendations on Health Insurance. I already have worldwide insurance through my credit card, so am ONLY interested in getting national, Italian insurance. Other than the SSN, can anyone recommend a National Company (AXA, Generali etc) to approach for such insurance? I am told that some Italian companies are notorious in trying to find ways not to pay for the coverage, pretexting this and that, where others are more serious/honest. 

Hence, my hope in getting some recommendations from experienced users! :=)

Thanks very much, 

Alice


----------

